
We Put Together a List of the 20 Most Common Email Patterns in the B2B Space - companywell
https://blog.companywell.co/the-most-common-email-patterns-for-b2b-companies/
======
companywell
Throughout my professional career, I've had to guess at emails in order to
make contact with the right people. I wanted to put together a resource for
people to do the same if they ever need to do so.

